# Marineland C220 filter tubing size?



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Can anyone with this filter let me know what size tubing it takes?

Thanks,

Charlie


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

FYI I bought two of these filters for my 75g.

Tubing size is 5/8" which is a standard Marineland size (shared by Magnum canisters).

The canisters are very solidly built. Super sexy looking and are easy to take apart and put together again. The intakes and outputs are made with what looks to be a very thin injection molded plastic unlike the sturdier ABS intakes most other filters have. 

One of my filters makes a very faint rattling sound that some have said was caused by the bioballs rattling around. I'm ok with it but I can see how it might bug other people. Otherwsie, the filters are nearly silent w/ a very quiet hum coming out of them. Only very slightly louder than an Eheim 2217 I used to have running on another tank.

All in all, a very good filter.

-Charlie


----------

